# TSS Quadra flex



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi dragonheart II,
Remember these bows well, they were very popular in our area around 83/84. Then Oneida hit the scene and many jumped ship. Very smooth shooting bows, been watching ebay for one to show up, would like to play with one again.


----------



## flips (Feb 24, 2013)

I believe a guy named Darrell Lamb owned the company and that he passed away from a heart attack.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

the company that my husband worked for made some of the risers, he shot his first 550 field with it back in the 80's


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW. 550 in the 80's was something of a score. They really were ahead of there time...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

They were made in Fond Du Lac, WI. & I can not think of the guys name but it wasn't Darrel Lamb. I will probably remember right after I post this. The owner also owned Fondy Archery an archery distributor also
in Fond Du Lac.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I have a brand new, never shot one that is just like the camo one on the far left. I found it many years ago on ebay.


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

500 fps said:


> I have a brand new, never shot one that is just like the camo one on the far left. I found it many years ago on ebay.


I wished I had another Martin to trade you for it.


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

They really were ahead of there time.


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

I owned a couple of the TSS Quadra Dynes. Fantastic shooting bows


----------

